# Help needed -2002 X-TRAIL GT SR20VET Turbo replacement



## buzzart (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello all - noob here with a tech question. I posted this in one of the SR20 forums under another model as there is no corresponding forum for the X-Trail, so I hope I'm not violating protocol by reposting it here.

My 2002 X-Trail GT VET Turbo suddenly began blowing clouds of smoke out of the exhaust and from the area of the turbocharger. Otherwise the motor started, idled and sounded fine. My mechanic pulled the turbo and it appears the oil seal failed pulling oil into the intake. I live in the Caribbean so shopping in Miami I found this turbocharger from Isis Performance:
ISR t25/28 turbo charger that is originally made for the S13 Silvia SR20DET RWD model Link: http://www.enjukuracing.com/products...n-sr20det.html 
Can anybody tell me if it will work as a replacement? Any issues with oil lines, etc.?
If not, is there a source or cross reference for the stock blower?
Stock housing reads Garrett A/R.60 M24 N 1

EDIT: My mechanic says the photos of the Isis turbo look identical to the stock one, but the guys at Enjuku caution that there may be issues with the lines. It'd be great to hear some advice before I import the part. 
Thanks in advance for any guidance you can provide.


----------

